# Your Pokemon game-ography



## RespectTheBlade

So, I was talking to a friend over the phone, and I happened to come across this idea.

Basically, what pokemon games did you play, and in what order? For me, it would be:

Red
Yellow
Pokemon Pinball (GBC)
Pokemon Puzzle League
Silver
Crystal
Diamond
Sapphire
Fire Red
Platinum
Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team
XD
Emerald
Colloseum
Explorers of Time
Ranger: Shadows of Almia
SoulSilver
HeartGold


----------



## Aisling

Blue
Red
Yellow
Pokemon Stadium
Hey You, Pikachu!
Snap
Silver
Gold
Stadium 2
Puzzle Challenge
Crystal
Puzzle League
Sapphire
Pinball RS
Colosseum
Fire Red
Emerald
XD
Channel
Mystery Dungeon Red
Pearl
GB TCG
PBR
Ruby
Leaf Green
Mystery Dungeon Time
Platinum
Mystery Dungeon Sky
Ranch
Soul Silver


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

I believe it was
Yellow
Blue
Gold
Sapphire
FireRed
LeafGreen
Emerald
Diamond
PMD Darkness
Platinum
SoulSilver
Black (sort of, didn't exactly understand much of it)


----------



## Green

Crystal
Yellow
Stadium
Red
Silver
Pearl
Firered
Firered
Platinum
SoulSilver

I think.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Red
Blue
Pinball RB
Yellow
Silver
Gold
Puzzle Challenge
Crystal
Ruby
Sapphire
Colosseum
FireRed
LeafGreen
XD
Emerald
GB TCG*
PMD Blue
Diamond
Pearl
Ranch
PBR
PMD Time
Platinum
Rumble
HeartGold
SoulSilver
PMD Sky
Black

I own multiple copies of some of those games for various reasons, but I figured that only the first playthrough actually mattered, so. Why, yes, I am a tool, why do you ask?

*don't actually recall when I finally got around to getting TCG. All I know is that it was sometime well after the cards involved were older than dirt, but then again I am also a Wizardsfag in addition to being a tool.


----------



## Peegeray

stadium 1
red
yellow
snap
pinball
trading card game
gold
silver
puzzle league
crystal
stadium 2
ruby
pinball rs
colosseum
channel
firered
dash
emerald
xd
trozei
pmd red
pmd blue
ranger
diamond
pearl
battle revolution
ranch
puzzle challenge
pmd time
platinum
soulsilver
pmd sky
rumble
heartgold
white
black


----------



## Rai-CH

Gold
Silver
Crystal
Pinball RB
Yellow
Puzzle Challenge
Sapphire
Ruby
Pinball RS
Channel
Colosseum
Emerald
XD
Leaf Green
Fire Red
Dash
Ranger (I returned it a few days later because it was too hard XD)
PMD Blue
PMD Red
Pearl
Heartgold

Pokemon Box is somewhere in between Sapphire and Dash, though that's not really a game I guess?


----------



## Enkoe

PMD Sky
Soul Silver
Diamond
Platinum
Heart Gold
PMD Blue


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Crystal
Pinball Ruby/Sapphire
Sapphire
Emerald
Leaf Green
Dash(returned it after i got bored)
Blue
Trozei/Link
Mystery Dungeon Blue
Diamond
Soul Silver


----------



## hopeandjoy

Crystal
Ruby
Sapphire
RS Pinball
FireRed x2
Ranger
Mystery Dungeon Blue
Diamond
Mystery Dungeon Time
Platinum
HeartGold
White


----------



## Dannichu

I think I played pretty much everything in order. I haven't got any of the Pokemon games on the Wii, but I do have all the handheld/N64/GC games, and got most of them upon their releases.


----------



## Noctowl

Sapphire
Ruby
Leaf green
Fire red
Emerald
PMD Blue
Pearl
Platinum
PMD Darkness
Heart gold


----------



## Dragonclaw

Blue
Gold
Sapphire
Leafgreen
Emerald
Diamond
Mystery Dungeon: Time
Platinum
Mystery Dungeon: Sky
Heartgold
White?

iirc, though my memory is fuzzy.


----------



## Not Meowth

Blue
Yellow
Silver
TCG/Snap/Stadium/Puzzle Challenge/Jade (unsure of the order)
Crystal
Ruby
Emerald
LeafGreen
PMD Red
Ranger
Diamond
PBR
PMD Time
Platinum
Gold
Red
HeartGold


----------



## Eloi

Stadium- T'was fun, used Rental Pokemon. I noticed how some Pokemon were different colors and I wanted my Pokemon to be different colors, and I asked my brother how, and he said I had to play the game and nickname a Pokemon.
Red- So, I played my brother's red version, but he was at Cinnabar and I didn't know how to use HMs and saw if I could play Blue.
Blue- I went over to Blue, and he was in Celadon City, so I found it more interesting. I figured out how to wipe save data. I picked Charmander, had no idea how to switch Pokemon or how to switch boxes, so I just overleveled my Charmander until I was facing Misty with a Charizard and pretty much defeated everyone, and I played through it first on Stadium's gameboy tower. After beating the game, I learned about Missingno., Glitch City, Mew Trick, and mostly abused my poor Blue until the game data wiped itself. However, due to a glitch, I had my cloned team on Gold so that was good until Gold wiped itself too. 
Yellow- I played my brother's Yellow and look through his completed Pokedex, didn't do much else. Later I received Yellow for Christmas, and mostly used it for Pokedex filling and transferred most of my team and Pokemon over to Crystal after I got it. 
Silver- Then after finishing Blue I checked out his Silver. I got Gold for Christmas.
Gold- I played Gold and wanted to raise my Pokemon evenly. However I dead-end'd in Goldenrod, because Miltank was rather difficult and I couldn't figure out how to advance the plot because the city was so big so I ended up power-leveling my Typhlosion. I beat Johto, transferred over my Charizard, Mewtwo, Articuno, Zapdos, and Moltres as well as my Dodrio, Golem, and Chansey from Blue. I discovered cloning and cloned all of my Pokemon so I could send them back to Blue, and I had my full team on both versions. I eventually got to Saffron, and by the time I got there, my internal clock battery failed and didn't save anymore.
Stadium 2- I had great fun with the My Room feature, and I also exploited the Color Case to get Lemonade before I was supposed to have it, and make up for the fact I didn't have a link cable.
Crystal- I transferred all of my Yellow team over to Crystal, restarted Yellow, sent three starters and a Pikachu to Crystal, and decided to play a balanced team, which was easier to do because they were transfered Pokemon and thus had higher rates of gaining experience. Internal clock failure happened by the time I finished the game and had about ~230 Pokemon.
Ruby- I first rented the game before buying it, and I tried to power-level Torchic but failed, tried again, and I got to Ever Grande City before getting bored and quitting. My Blaziken was screwed up, had a bad move pool, all my other Pokemon were neglected, etcetra. No idea were its at.
Sapphire- Someone bought me this game, and I never played it before losing it.
Coliseum- I loved this game, but never finished it despite owning a Strategy Guide. Yes I do suck, why do you ask? 
FireRed- I loved this game! Love, love, love it. I was able to power-level my Charizard, got a super-shiny-new powerful move, explored the Sevii Isles, but I lost the game before I could finish the thing that allowed me to trade with Ruby-Sapphire. 
LeafGreen- Yeah, I did this game with a balanced team and Bulbasaur, got bored around Celadon, quit it, and can't find it.
Box- I thought it would allow me to transfer RBYGSC teams to RSEFRLG and was disappointed. I moved all of my Pokemon in Ruby besides Blaziken, and I then I lost the Memory Card. 
Emerald- I played with Blaziken again, power-leveling. I cloned all of my Pokemon from FRLG so I could transfer them to Pearl in Pal Park. I also re-caught my Hoenn Pokemon.
Pearl- I got bored by the first gym, hated all of the new Pokemon, lost my Nintendo DS so I haven't played again.

Yep, I am irresponsible, bored easy, and play the games very wrong.


----------



## Murkrow

I would guess

Yellow
Red
Sapphire
Colosseum
Emerald
XD
FireRed
Diamond
Silver
Blue
SoulSilver

Assuming that the order I bought them is the same order I played them.


----------



## Aisling

Looking at everybody else's lists I realized I left off all the N64, Gamecube and Wii games I've played.



Peegeray said:


> channel





Rai-CH said:


> Channel


But you guys didn't play Hey You, Pikachu!?

*BLASPHEMY*


----------



## Peegeray

Alraune said:


> Looking at everybody else's lists I realized I left off all the N64, Gamecube and Wii games I've played.
> 
> 
> 
> But you guys didn't play Hey You, Pikachu!?
> 
> *BLASPHEMY*


it was never released in the uk so


----------



## Aisling

And yet Channel _was_?
:( I am still disappoint but okay.


----------



## Green

Channel just sucked. idk why I left my gamecube on for a week until I completed it.


----------



## Phantom

Blue-  All pokemon are epic levelled thanks to missingno.
Blue- Got a second version because I thought I lost the first, then I found the first, now it's used mostly for trading and super levelling.
Yellow-Hated pikachu and stored it in my box forevermore after I defeated Misty with it, traded it for my Charmander.
Silver- Was one of my best teams, sadly I lost it.
Gold- Rebuilt my awesome team from blue via link and cloning... had way too much fun with cloning.
Snap- Not sure where I started to play... I wanted to kill mew though.
Sapphire- Hated it and the new pokemon... literally burned it.
Emerald- better than Sapphire, still didn't like it.
Diamond- I wanted it dead. But found it better to sell it. Still hated new pokemon.
Ranger- game made me go wtf?
FireRed- Loaned it to a friend... who lost it.
LeafGreen- Loved it and the return of my loved Kanto region. 
Mystery Dungeon- more wtfpasta.
Soul Silver- Phantom be in happy land.
HeartGold- More happy land.



Black and White I won't even bother with.


----------



## Murkrow

I was not aware that channel was available in the UK?


----------



## IcySapphire

Blue
Yellow
Silver
Pinball
TCG
Puzzle League
Puzzle Challenge
Stadium
Stadium 2
Sapphire
Emerald
Diamond
Ranger
Trozei
MD Red
SS


----------



## Eloi

Phantom said:


> Blue-  All pokemon are epic levelled thanks to missingno.
> Blue- Got a second version because I thought I lost the first, then I found the first, now it's used mostly for trading and super levelling.
> Yellow-Hated pikachu and stored it in my box forevermore after I defeated Misty with it, traded it for my Charmander.
> Silver- Was one of my best teams, sadly I lost it.
> Gold- Rebuilt my awesome team from blue via link and cloning... had way too much fun with cloning.
> Snap- Not sure where I started to play... I wanted to kill mew though.
> Sapphire- Hated it and the new pokemon... literally burned it.
> Emerald- better than Sapphire, still didn't like it.
> Diamond- I wanted it dead. But found it better to sell it. Still hated new pokemon.
> Ranger- game made me go wtf?
> FireRed- Loaned it to a friend... who lost it.
> LeafGreen- Loved it and the return of my loved Kanto region.
> Mystery Dungeon- more wtfpasta.
> Soul Silver- Phantom be in happy land.
> HeartGold- More happy land.
> 
> 
> 
> Black and White I won't even bother with.


Are you me?


----------



## Exo-Raikou

Yellow (Also my very first game)
Red
Pinball
Stadium (I)
Gold
Blue
Silver
Crystal
Snap
Stadium (II)
Sapphire
Firered
Ruby
Colosseum
Emerald
Gale of Darkness
Dungeon Blue
Diamond
Battle Revolution
Explorers of Darkness
Platinum
Explorers of Sky
Heartgold

I plan to add White to the list in the near future.


----------



## IcySapphire

Forgot that I plan to get Black in my list


----------



## Rai-CH

Alraune said:


> But you guys didn't play Hey You, Pikachu!?
> 
> *BLASPHEMY*


I didn't own a N64 D:

Was Hey You, Pikachu! even released in Australia? I don't remember seeing it anywhere.


----------



## Phantom

Eloi said:


> Are you me?


No, you played more games... We just share a habit of losing video games apparently.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Alraune said:


> But you guys didn't play Hey You, Pikachu!?
> 
> *BLASPHEMY*


I would if it was released in Europe and I had a N64.


----------



## Starly

Ruby (I came in in 1st grade)
Sapphire (For Kyogre)
Colloseum (Sucked shit)
Red (meh, good but graphics)
Crystal (Good)
Fire Red (Hated it)
Leaf Green (Hated it)
Emerald (Emerald came later than FR/LG, good but not much since it was almost the same as RBY/SAP)
XD Gale of Darkness (okay, but basically the same as colloseum)
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon (Good before Time/Darkness/Sky came out)
Pokemon Ranger (okay)
Pearl (Pretty good)
Diamond (Never actually played it, just owned it)
Battle Revolution (I use for battles with friends and others, I like 3D graphics)
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Time/Darkness (I crieded)
Platinum (Better than DP, but relatively the same, and I lost it sadly, poor Empoleon (named after a Greek River God))
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Sky (loved it since I on;y actually finished this MD)
HeartGold (Best evar!)
SoulSilver (Gave to my friend)


----------



## The Awesome Arceus

Blue
Gold
Green
Yellow
Pokemon Statium
Pokemon Statium 2
Pokemon Snap
Silver
Ruby
Crystal
Mystery Dungon Red Rescue Team
Mystery Dungon Darkness
Mystery Dungon Sky
Colloseum
Diamond
Platinum
HeartGold 
SoulSilver

I think. |3


----------



## Peegeray

St. Christopher said:


> Channel just sucked. idk why I left my gamecube on for a week until I completed it.


i think i only bought it for the free jirachi


----------



## Green

Oh man I was so fucked up after seeing jirachi and not being able to get it D:


----------



## Darumaka

Pokemon Snap
Pokemon Stadium
Hey you Pikachu!
Pokemon Stadium 2
Pokemon Puzzle League
Gold
Silver
Yellow
Blue
Red
Crystal
Sapphire
Ruby
Pokemon Colosseum
Leafgreen
Emerald
Diamond
Pearl
Platinum
Soulsilver

When thinking of my earliest Pokemon games, I always forget to count the N64 ones because I don't play them anymore. :P And I do plan on getting Black and White eventually.


----------



## Adriane

Yellow
Crystal
Blue
Stadium 2
Sapphire
Ruby
Pinball RS
Colosseum
Channel
FireRed
XD
Emerald
PMD: Blue
Diamond
Platinum
PMD: Sky
HeartGold


----------



## Minish

Blue (extremely briefly)
Sapphire
Silver
Pinball RS
LeafGreen
Colosseum
Emerald
Ruby
Pearl
SoulSilver

...or something. I've pretty much played all the main Pokemon games, I've just borrowed them off friends very briefly, so I'm not sure where they'd go on here. These are the games I've had a proper sit-down with, or actually owned.


----------



## spaekle

Red
Yellow/Pinball
Snap
Stadium
Hey You, Pikachu 
Gold
Silver
Puzzle Challenge
Crystal
Sapphire
Ruby
Pinball Ruby & Sapphire
LeafGreen
Emerald
Diamond
Pearl
PBR
Explorers of Darkness
Red Rescue Team
Platinum 
FireRed
SoulSilver

I had to look up the dates for some of the earlier console games. I remember the occasion when  I got every one (Yellow and Pinball are together because I got them both for my birthday in what was probably 1998 along with a yellow gameboy color and a Pikachu case  for it), but I get years mixed up before 2002 or so. :v


----------



## Peegeray

St. Christopher said:


> Oh man I was so fucked up after seeing jirachi and not being able to get it D:


you actually got jirachi on european copies. lol


----------



## Green

I know, it made the pain worse ; ;


----------



## Not Meowth

Rai-CH said:


> I didn't own a N64 D:
> 
> Was Hey You, Pikachu! even released in Australia? I don't remember seeing it anywhere.


Only Japan and the US since it was too hard to make the voice recognition thingy work for a crapload of accents and languages or something.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Red
Pokemon Snap!
Gold
Sapphire
Ruby
Firered/Leafgreen (I bought these at the same time, unlink Ruby and Sapphire)
Diamond
Emerald
Heartgold

and that's about it.


----------



## nothing to see here

Badly half-translated Japanese Blue ROM
Red
Blue
Yellow
Pinball
TCG
Stadium
Gold
Silver
Crystal
Puzzle League _(or was it Puzzle Challenge? I can't remember which one the GBC game was called)_
Sapphire
Ruby
LeafGreen
Diamond
Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness
Platinum
SoulSilver

====

I think that's all.  Not 100% sure, though (I almost forgot about Puzzle League/Challenge/whatever-it's-called, but added it in at the last second)...


----------



## Kratos Aurion

GBC was Challenge and accounted for GSC; League was based on RBY-era animé and was on N64. (I am sorely tempted to get League on the Virtual Console, incidentally, though I couldn't really tell you why and probably shouldn't until I can sort that out.)


----------



## Goldenpelt

Blue
Yellow
Silver
Crystal
Sapphire
Pinball RS
FireRed
Emerald
Red Rescue Team
Diamond
Pearl
Ranger
Battle Revolution
Explorers of Darkness
Platinum
Shadows of Almia
SoulSilver
ROM of White

I also have Red, Gold, and Pinball, but I don't remember when I first played them.


----------



## surskitty

Blue (en)
Yellow (en)
Stadium (en)
Red (en; delayed because dad played it through when I got Blue)
TCG (en)
Pinball (en)
Snap (en)
Gold (en)
Silver (en)
Hey, You, Pikachu! (en)
Stadium 2 (en)
Crystal (en)
Ruby (en)
Colosseum (en)
Sapphire (en)
Channel (en)
LeafGreen (en)
Emerald (en) (Note: FireRed would go right by Emerald here, but my dad played it, not me.  Also, dad started a Sapphire file sometime between me playing Channel and LeafGreen.)
Pearl (en) (Note: dad started a Diamond file at the same time.)
Mystery Dungeon Blue Rescue Team (en)
Battle Revolution (en)
Platinum (jp)
Crystal (it)
Yellow (de)
Green (jp)
Ranch (en)
TCG2 (jp)
Blue (jp)
Yellow (sp)
Platinum (it)
SoulSilver (jp)
SoulSilver (en) (Note: dad started a HeartGold file around here)
SoulSilver (jp) (Team Rocket file)
Platinum (jp) (Bidoof file)
White (jp)


----------



## Whirlpool

In no particular order:
Sapphire
Ruby
Emerald
FireRed
LeafGreen
Diamond
Platinum
SoulSilver
PMD Red
PMD Blue
PMD Explorers of Time
Ranger
Ranger: Shadows of Almia
Pinball RS

Sapphire was actually my cousin's, but I played it quite a bit, so...


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I don't remember the precise order of every game, but it went something like this:

Silver
Crystal/Yellow
TCG Gameboy Game
Stadium 2/Pokémon Snap/Hey You Pikachu
Stadium/Red/Blue (granted I had played Stadium and Red with other people long before this point)
Sapphire/Pinball RS
Fire Red/Emerald/Colosseum
Ruby/Leaf Green
PMD Blue/Ranger/Trozei


----------



## Risingbadge

Rough order.

Blue
TCG
Yellow
Stadium
Snap
Puzzle League
Hey You Pikachu
Pinball
Gold
Stadium 2
Ruby
Colosseum
FireRed
Pinball Ruby & Sapphire
Emerald
Pearl
Battle Revolution
Platinum
HeartGold

Man, I didn't even remember some of these 'til I went to think about it. Major nostalgia bomb.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Silver
Pokemon Stadium 2
Gold
Blue (Not actually mine. When I was really young, I was a bit of a... sticky fingers. I stole it from someone. They didn't notice. Then I lost it.)
Pokemon Snap (No longer own; I sold it to someone a lot time ago and I wish I hadn't done that.)
Hey You, Pikachu (I use the microphone for my computer! Yes, you can hook it up to the computer and it works just fine.)
Sapphire
FireRed
Emerald (have not completed still)
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue
Diamond
PMD 2: Explorers of Darkness (A rom that I can't load anymore or play anymore...)
HeartGold

I have such a small collection of Pokemon games compared to some of you guys, ahaha.


----------



## surskitty

Alraune said:


> And yet Channel _was_?
> :( I am still disappoint but okay.


Their version of Channel is infinitely better than ours: jirachi.

However, we got the jirachi bonus disc.


----------



## voltianqueen

Silver
Gold
Stadium
Yellow
Puzzle League
Crystal
Red
Blue
Stadium 2
Sapphire
Pinball R/S
Colosseum
Channel
LeafGreen
Pearl
Battle Revolution
Platinum
Rumble
Soul Silver

... :D


----------



## Aisling

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Hey You, Pikachu (I use the microphone for my computer! Yes, you can hook it up to the computer and it works just fine.)


I used a headset intended for a computer because I thought holding up the controller to my mouth every time I wanted to talk was annoying. I thought it was the coolest thing that the sockets were all the same. :p Resourceful people are we!


----------



## Dragon of Fire

Yellow
Red
Gold
Blue
Silver
Ruby
Pinball (Ruby/Sapphire)
Emerald
Sapphire
Leaf Green
XD Gale of Darkness
PMD Red
Diamond
Battle Revolution
Pearl
Pinball (Red/Blue)
Ranger
PMD Time
PMD Darkness
Platinum
PMD Sky
Ranger: Shadows of Almia
Heart Gold (jp)
Soul Silver
White (jp)

I'm pretty sure that's all of them, but I'm not completely sure if they're in the right order.


----------



## Eloi

Update:

ELOI found a
Pokémon Pearl cartridge!

ELOI put the Pokémon Pearl cartridge
in the 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 KEY ITEMS pocket!


----------



## Clover

Red, Silver, Sapphire, LeafGreen, Emerald, Pinball 2, Blue Rescue Team, Trozei, Ranger, Diamond, Explorers of Darkness, Ranger 2, Platinum, Explorers of Sky, SoulSilver, Ranger 3.

The last four are unfinished, and five were never carts, but .ndses.

Also. Stadium (original), Snap, Hey You Pikachu, Colosseum, Channel, XD, and Ranch.

Oh, also! I had a pocket pikachu for like, a month, and PokéROMs were amazing. Also, this. GO MACHOP DECK

BEAT GOLDEEN DECK


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Red
GBC pinball
Silver 
Crystal
Stadium 2
Hey You, Pikachu
Ruby
Sapphire 
Emerald 
Channel
Leafgreen
Diamond
PMD Time
Platinum
SoulSilver


----------



## Kratos Aurion

MidnightSaboteur said:


> Oh, also! I had a pocket pikachu for like, a month, and PokéROMs were amazing. Also, this. GO MACHOP DECK
> 
> BEAT GOLDEEN DECK


OH MY GOD THOSE

YES

I actually still have most of those, I think, though whether or not I could get any of them to work is another matter entirely. (I should totally blow the dust off the Play-It! CD _right behind me_ and see if I actually remember how to play. Or if I can tolerate that annoying girl.)

I also got a Pokémon web browser from I-don't-know-what back around the release of Gold and Silver, but I don't think I ever got it to work properly. :/ I wish I knew where the CD was, even though it's probably some sort of horrible bastard version of Superancient-Netscape or something that doesn't belong on a computer anymore ever.


----------



## Flora

MidnightSaboteur said:


> and PokéROMs were amazing.


OH MY GOD

I HAD ONE OF THOSE. 

*FLORA regained her CHILDHOOD!


----------



## Aisling

MidnightSaboteur said:


> Oh, also! I had a pocket pikachu for like, a month, and PokéROMs were amazing. Also, this. GO MACHOP DECK
> 
> BEAT GOLDEEN DECK


I have my Pocket Pikachu 2 still! and I miss PokeROMs so hard ; ; I only had Charmander and Togepi, I remember REALLY WANTING LUGIA SO BAD but my parents were never willing to buy it for me until Wal-Mart suddenly didn't have any PokeROMs anymore
edit: It also took me a minute to figure out what the last one was. I had that too! It was in that Thunderstorm gift box I got several years after the thing actually came out (in TCG terms, it's hard to come across things in a store years after the fact). Julie was the _ugliest thing ever_ but it was _so_ much fun because I never had anyone else to play with. Still don't... but now my computer won't play it.


----------



## Zhorken

Oh god.

The order might be a little mixed up here for anything without a date.  Anything marked with an asterisk is something I actually own(ed).

*Gold* — I watched a lot of people play RBY, but the first game anyone ever let me touch was Gold.
*Stadium*
*Stadium 2*
*Crystal** — June 2001.  My first video game ever.  I'm pretty sure I maxed out the clock (255:59) within weeks.
*Blue** — I played both Crystal and Blue a lot.  It felt a lot more worth it since I could trade Pokémon between them at will.  My desire to play Gen III games anymore is a lot weaker in comparison, like nothing I do in them is 'real' unless it's something I can send through Pal Park.
*Silver* — Rented for a week because I wanted something to do when we drove nine hours to visit my grandparents and some friends of dad's, but didn't want to restart my Crystal file.
*Ruby* — My little brother's birthday came soon after R/S released.  I was so amazingly jealous for about a month, and got him to let me play it as often as I could...
*Sapphire** — ... Until mom broke down and forwarded me like a month's worth of allowance.  June 2003.
*Pinball* — Summer 2003, borrowed extensively from a friend.
*Colosseum** — August 2004.  My first non-handheld video game.  I felt so amazing having saved up hundreds of dollars from walking the neighbour's dog for $10 a week.
*FireRed** — September 2004, the day it released
*Channel* — Rented under the misconception that North America could also get a Jirachi from it. :(
*Pinball R/S** — Christmas 2004?  2003?  This got really boring when I got good enough to last for hours and hours.  It didn't get any harder as it went; I just had to keep on surviving.
*Emerald** — April 2005.  About when I started actually posting on TCoDf, though I joined months earlier.  Also marks me first adopting "Zhorken" as my handle.
*XD** — October 2005
*Gold** — Actually mine this time; found for two bucks and bought on a whim.
*Silver** — same
*Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team** — October 2006
*Diamond** — April 2007, the day it released
*Ranger** — May 2007
*Pearl** — May 2007
*Battle Revolution** — July 2007

*French Platinum (ROM)* — August 2009.  This is the first of the games I still have going, though I still _own_ Blue, Gold, Silver, and Crystal.
*Platinum** — February 2010; progressing slooowly.  Three badges!
*HeartGold** — March 2010, the day it released.  I lost it at surskitty's house months later and thought it was gone forever, but I got it back in the mail from her mom last week. \o/
*Emerald** — May 2010, another copy I got in the mail from Midnight since I sold the old one ages ago.
*French SoulSilver** — June 2010.  Amazon France wouldn't ship over the ocean, so I had them ship it to opaltiger, and he passed it along to me at surskitty's house in June.  Then I found out that HG/SS were the first Pokémon games sold in French in Quebec and I needn't've done that.  Whoops.
*FireRed** — June 2010, also from opal.
*Ranch** — August 2010.  Bought under the assumption that it'd work with at least Platinum, if not HG/SS.  But thanks to pirate magic, I can still use it through a Pearl ROM on my flashcart! :D
*Snap** — I got my N64 very recently.  I'm pretty sure I actually bought Snap between Platinum and HG, but I only played it the other day.
*Japanese White (ROM)*


----------



## hyphen

Diamond
Pearl
Pokemon MD Explorers of Time
Pokemon MD Explorers of Darkness
Platnium
Pokemon Explores of Sky
HeartGold
SoulSilver

.......I've only gotten into Pokemon recently. But I've become a fanatic ever since! 8D


----------



## Superbird

Okay. This...is probably gonna be totally out of order. Asterisk means I owned it.

Firered (Friend handed it to me and told me to train. I was clueless.)
Emerald*
Silver (Played for my best friend)
Emerald* (Lost first one)
Leafgreen*
Colosseum
XD
Pinball RS* (High score is around 5 billion)
Diamond*
Sapphire*
Pearl (Played for friend)
Platinum* (lost)
Heart Gold*
Stadium

...Probably missed some, probably out of order.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Hmm, this won't take long seeing as I started with RSE and never attempted to get my hands on R/B/Y/G/S/C.

Ruby
Pinball RS
FireRed
Emerald
Pearl
Explorers of Time
Battle Revolution
Platinum
(around here I used the Pokemon "farm" thing for Wii as storage)
HeartGold (finally got to experience GSC! and I loved it.)
Will be getting White in 2011!


----------



## Espeon

I think I've played them in this order:

Red, Gold, Fire Red, Mystery Dungeon Red, Diamond, Pokémon Battle Revolution, Heart Gold, I think.


----------



## Harlequin

_Red
Blue
Yellow
Silver
Gold
Crystal
Ruby
Sapphire
Emerald
FireRed
LeafGreen
Pokémon Ranger
Diamond
Platinum
HeartGold

_... damn my list is small ;;


----------



## ShadowUmbreon

This is going to be totally out of order...

Blue
Yellow
Red
Stadium
Hey, You Pikachu!
Snap
Pinball
Puzzle League
Stadium 2
Silver
Gold
Crystal
TCG
Sapphire
Ruby
Colisseum
RS Pinball
Emerald
Channel
Red Rescue Team
XD
Ranger
Diamond
Platinum
SoulSilver
Ranch

I got most of the N64 games at the same time, so that's probably mostly wrong.


----------



## Green

Crystal
Yellow
Stadium
Emerald
Pearl
Sapphire
XD
Colosseum
Diamond
Platinum
SoulSilver

also more things.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Yellow*
TCG
Silver
Red
Ruby
Colosseum
XD
Diamond
Emerald
Leafgreen**
Platinum#

* My (younger) brother's game, that I played when I first had a game boy but no games (because he had some he wasn't playing, so I didn't need to get any).
** Again, my brother's game. This time it was because he wanted to have all three starters from the lab as females, but didn't want to go through the third time, so I took it over and turned it into a monotype.
# Technically I only just started this, so it's an in-progress.

I think I played on my brother's blue version at some point, probably when he was playing yellow or gold instead, but I don't remember where it was in the sequence. Probably before Red though.


----------



## Glaciachan

Alright, I'll put this in chronological order of when I first played them as well as I can:

Gold
Sapphire (Sold that game around 2004/05)
Pinball (RS)
Yellow (They still sold new copies of this game in stores in 2003. Really)
LeafGreen
Diamond (This is when I got back into it after a couple of years)
Battle Revolution
Emerald
Mystery Dungeon Blue
Pokemon Ranger
Pokemon Puzzle League (Virtual Console version)
XD: Gale of Darkness
Platinum
HeartGold
Green (JP)


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

Red
Yellow
Crystal
Sapphire
FireRed
Mystery Dungeon Blue
Emerald
Pearl
Platinum
HeartGold

Soon, White will be added to that list...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

OK, games I have owned at some point are underlined, games I still own are italicized. In chronological order to the best of my ability.

Blue
Yellow
_Snap_
_Stadium_
_Pokemon TCG_
Puzzle League
Hey You, Pikachu!
Pinball
Silver
Stadium 2
_Red_
Puzzle Challenge
Sapphire
Crystal
_Emerald_
Colosseum
_LeafGreen_
Pinball R/S
XD: Gale of Darkness
_Mystery Dungeon Red_
_Platinum_
Battle Revolution
_Ranger_
_Mystery Dungeon Time_
_SoulSilver_

Puzzle League, Hey You, Pikachu!, Stadium 2, and Colosseum were rentals. I've also played Stadium 2 plenty at friend's places. I've also had it rigged up to a TV via emulator not long ago. Crystal and Pinball R/S I've only emulated. Battle Revolution was a quick test run of a friend's copy.

My copy of Red is a copy my friend just gave me. My copies of Blue and Yellow were given to my cousin along with my Game Boy Color.

And no, I've never played Diamond or Pearl.


----------



## Lili

Blue
Ruby
Sapphire
Emerald
FireRed
PMD: Red Rescue Team
Diamond
PMD: Explorers of Darkness
Platinum
HeartGold
Pokemon Pinball
(and soon) Black


----------



## sv_01

I think it was like this:
Fire Red
Gold
Blue
Crystal
Sapphire
Red Rescue Team
returned to Sapphire
Diamond
Explorers of Time
returned to Diamond


----------



## Lili

Let's add a couple new ones to the mix:

Explorers of Time
Guardian Signs


----------



## Zero Moment

Yellow
Emerald
Diamond/Blue Rescue Team (Can't remember which one came first)
Ranger
EoT
Shadows of Almia
SS
Revolution
Platinum
EoS
Guardian Signs

...This might be a little mangled, but it's a bit hazy after SS.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Sonic Rainboom said:


> .......I've only gotten into Pokemon recently. But I've become a fanatic ever since! 8D


Pretty new, too (2007).

PMD: Blue Rescue Team
Diamond 
Pearl (given to my sister)
PMD Time
Platnium
Trozei
My Pokemon Ranch
PMD Sky
Firered 
Leafgreen
Ruby
Ranger 
PBR


----------



## Coloursfall

Ohhey I haven't done this yet. 

Anyway, I got into the games just a bit before GS came out (I remember looking through a magazine right before I got my first game, and it was talking about the Gen 2 Pokemon that had just been revealed). So my list started around 2000 or so, when I was 8/9 years old.

In order:

Red
Silver
Stadium
Stadium 2
Blue
Yellow
Crystal
Sapphire
Emerald
FireRed
Colosseum
Blue Rescue Team
Pearl
XD: Gale of Darkness
Ranger: Shadows of Almia
Diamond
Platinum
Explorers of Darkness
SoulSilver
Battle Revolution
HeartGold
Black [Preorder]


----------



## Spatz

Gold
Leafgreen
Gold
Ruby
Emerald
GoD: XD
Firered
Sapphire
Blue Rescue
Diamond
Pearl
Explorers of Time
Platinum
PBR
HG/SS
B/W (Preorder)


----------

